# Did I just find this Hand Plane book free on pdf?



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I was looking at this book on amazon "Making and Mastering Wood Planes" (This one) then I was searching on google and found this pdf file (Making and Mastering Wood Planes PDF) Is this the same book? Same authors and title. Unless the pdf verison is a older edition, but if it has same good info and saves me about 25 bucks I fine with that. If you are interested in making handplanes, checkout the pdf!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes - But only if you can live with your conscience in knowing in in your soul, that somebody put their life work into writing the book. 
What you are encouraging here is theft - Pure and simple!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Not theft if the book is old enough that it is now in the public domain. In any event, I wouldn't download it from there. Too many skanky websites at .ru.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

"Too many skanky websites at .ru"

Agreed. Those domains are controlled by the rooskies, and you might get more than you bargained for.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah the Russians don't really care about copyright and aren't affected by our laws so they copy books and put them up on websites. I wouldn't doubt they are infected pdfs that install malware to steal your identity, banking info, etc. There is a lot of that going on from Russia and Eastern Europe.


----------



## BobBlarney (Apr 17, 2015)

Would you like it if someone stole a piece of furniture or other items that you made? Yes or No?

By the way, copyright protection extends for the life of the author and 70 years thereafter.


----------

